# Lightroom-Workshop 25.08.11 um 20.00 Uhr: Lightroom 3 - Tipps und Tricks



## smileyml (10. August 2011)

Kurzfristig haben wir erfahren, das Sven Doelle von Adobe und Michael Müller von LightroomBlog.de heute Abend um 20.00 Uhr einen Workshop zu Lightroom 3 veranstalten.

Da wir keinen Einfluss auf den Inhalt haben, hier die Ankündigung des Veranstalters



> Wie versprochen biete ich [...] am Donnerstag, den 25. August, um 20:00 Uhr ein eSeminar zum Thema "Lightroom 3 - Tipps und Tricks" an.
> 
> Das eSeminar richtet sich sowohl an Lightroom Einsteiger, die aber schon die Grundlagen des Programms kennen, als auch an Fortgeschrittene, die einen etwas tieferen Einblick bekommen möchten - und hoffentlich den ein oder anderen Tipp mitnehmen können.





> Wie funktioniert das Ganze?
> 
> Am Donnerstag, den 25. August 2011, kurz vor 20 Uhr einfach auf folgenden Link klicken: http://connectpro47691215.adobeconnect.com/r7ap64qmcwk/
> und als Gast im Connect-Raum anmelden.
> ...



Wir dachten, wir sollten euch diese Möglichkeit etwas dazuzulernen nicht verwehren und wünschen euch trotzdem viel Spaß.

PS: Ob es eine Aufzeichnung gibt, liegt auch in der Macht der Veranstalter und daher fragt ihr am besten im Connect-Raum.


----------



## smileyml (27. August 2011)

Hier der Link zur Aufzeichnung: http://ow.ly/6diUu


----------

